# Changing from non active to active



## Katy-Jane (May 12, 2021)

I’m thinking of letting my stud out to become an open stud. However I would only want his kittens to be on the non active register. Can I dictate this? Will I be informed if they are put on active? How will I know?
I have been breeding many years but only really delt with the female side of things. 
Thanks


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes you can dictate this. I am tied into a contract for a girl i am purchasing where none of her sons can be registered on the active register because this was the wishes of the breeder who owned her grandad


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Not really, unfortunately. Or at least not with GCCF.

GCCF require a mating certificate from the queen's owner which has been issued by the stud owner. Stud owners use the mating cert to show any restrictions on the kittens but GCCF have no interest in these when it comes to active or non active registration or anything else come to that.

Some stud owners use a contract but again GCCF have no interest in seeing this.

So there is nothing to prevent queens' owners from doing so other than the trust between you.

May I please ask, why would you want to restrict queens' owners to breeding non active pets only?


----------



## Katy-Jane (May 12, 2021)

So would the GCCF inform me, or would I have to actively seek it out to find out. 
It’s more to protect my line.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Katy-Jane said:


> So would the GCCF inform me, or would I have to actively seek it out to find out.
> It's more to protect my line.


Shouldn't you be glad that a breeder thinks your stud is good enough to produce breeding quality kittens who could go on to breed and keep your studs best characteristics in the gene pool...why are you trying to prevent breeders from having any cats to breed from


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Katy-Jane said:


> So would the GCCF inform me, or would I have to actively seek it out to find out.
> It's more to protect my line.


If you want to 'protect my line' 100% you have to stick to only selling early-neutered kittens. There is always the risk people will register kittens active, or (if they don't early neuter) sell to someone who doesn't care about registration. I wonder how many generations of your breeding are behind your boy? And how many cats of other people's breeding?

Either you let people you trust use him and put no restrictions on, or very few, or you don't put him at open stud. In my view the former course is better as long as you very discerning as to who can use him.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am afraid you are helpless once you allow another breeder to use your stud. A contract is worth nothing because many people will sign anything with no intention of keeping to the restrictions. It is a difficult decision to make but many breeds suffer lack of diversity because of people who try to restrict in this way. When I had boys at stud, I decided the best I could do was to only let trusted people use them and I left it to them to decide where their kittens should go. This was because when we were trying to progress new colours in our breeds we suffered from restrictions on available studs which delayed recognition for literally years.

I had a friend ask if she could sell a boy to one of those who was largely to blame for the problem and I stipulated she must have an agreement that he would not be restricted but I found out later, the breeder agreed, took the boy but was still deciding who could breed from his offspring. She was prepared to let anybody however bad a breeder use him but not let them decide where the offspring went. Fortunately she did allow his breeder and one other person to breed on from him but I must admit I never trusted her again.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Katy-Jane said:


> So would the GCCF inform me, or would I have to actively seek it out to find out.
> It's more to protect my line.


No the gccf will not inform you if the breeder of the kittens has registered their kittens in the active register. You can ask the owner of the Queen not to sell kittens on the active register but only register kittens active that they are keeping themselves but at the end of the day the owner of the queen owns those kittens and they can do as they please with them. Best thing to do is keep a closed stud that is the only way you can guarantee it not happening.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Katy-Jane said:


> So would the GCCF inform me, or would I have to actively seek it out to find out.
> It's more to protect my line.


They won't tell you I'm afraid. They are not interested - and I use the word 'interested' as meaning it's not part of their remit to police agreements between queen and stud owners.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know of any stud owners tbf who wouldn't agree to you registering active for kittens your keeping for yourself, I can understand them saying no to active kittens just being sold to anyone though.


----------



## Katy-Jane (May 12, 2021)

Ok thank you all, for now I will keep him as a closed stud. I just don’t want him to be un happy, it’s more because there seem to be lots of new breeders - but guess we all need to start somewhere


----------

